# Marks of chaos



## jjohnny5 (Feb 25, 2009)

hey i was recently looking through the Warriors of chaos range and was thinking, can the army be full of troops with mixed marks say:

Warriors = mark of khorne 
knights = mark of nurgle etc 
but in the same army, is that possible or do you have to stick to one mark?

thanks in advance!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

You can mix marks as you please, as long as characters aren't attached to a unit that has a different mark than theirs.

The fluff describes the Chaos marauders/warriors as worshiping all four Gods, akin to ancient Egypt/Greece/Rome, where you sent each of your prayers specifically to the God relevant to your current problem. The marks just mean that they like that God more than any other, but at the same time, aren't showing direct disrespect to any of the others.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> You can mix marks as you please, as long as characters aren't attached to a unit that has a different mark than theirs.


There is not actually anything to stop you putting a character with a different mark with a unit.

The only restriction I am aware of is that if you mount a character in a chariot, the chariot must have the same mark as the character.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Really? Huh. I'll have to double check that. I may be getting the rules confused with those of Chaos Daemons.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

You have total freedom with the marks to mix and match as you want, You can mix and match "god" magic items as well. Dave's spot on with the chariot being the only one restriction.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Barnster said:


> You have total freedom with the marks to mix and match as you want, You can mix and match "god" magic items as well. Dave's spot on with the chariot being the only one restriction.


Well if you buy a chariot for a character then the mark given to the character will automatically apply to the chariot. Just look at the characters, where does it say you have to? You buy the chariot, done. You buy the mark, done. Its as simple as that.

Regarding the questions of the OP, yes it is entirely possible to give any mark to any unit in any combination without consequences, and again yes, a whole army can share the same mark without problem. The upside of the first that it boosts the unit's performance in the demanded department, resulting in a lethal combo of otherwise not-so-lethal units. The downside is a rabidly competitive army that might not be too much fun to play against, and if you paint every unit according to what Marks they are going to have, you not only narrow down your choices (Khorne doesn't like pink, trust me), but your army will look... odd... I mean, Khornate Knights next to Slaaneshi Marauders? You don't need to be a Lord of Change to see whats going to happen...  The second idea will produce an army that excels at one aspect of the game (asskickery or toughness), but will be less flashy in the other, but it will be more fun to play with and visually more appealing. 
And yeah, my nickname is Captain Obvious.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> Well if you buy a chariot for a character then the mark given to the character will automatically apply to the chariot. Just look at the characters, where does it say you have to? You buy the chariot, done.


The rules for marks on a character mounted in a chariot are in the chariot entry (p124) not the character entry; rereading them the rule is actually that the character cannot have a different mark, so you could have one of them without a mark.

The chariot does not gain the character's mark; otherwise they would not have rules about giving a chariot with a character in it a mark.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The rules for marks on a character mounted in a chariot are in the chariot entry (p124) not the character entry; rereading them the rule is actually that the character cannot have a different mark, so you could have one of them without a mark.
> 
> The chariot does not gain the character's mark; otherwise they would not have rules about giving a chariot with a character in it a mark.


:/ And I thought I found a GW rule that actually made sense...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> :/ And I thought I found a GW rule that actually made sense...


They use higher values as better in all circumstances, which is more than some systems do; apart form that, sense goes out the window.


----------



## jjohnny5 (Feb 25, 2009)

thanks i was really confused about the marks 

never was good in Religious studies


----------

